# Heavy implantation bleeding or weird period???



## HailzLM

Ok hi ladies, this is going to be my last post for the week but desperately in need of some information..

here's a brief outline of whats been happening..

O'd on 6th Nov, had symptoms:- bloating, vivid dreams, sore bbs, pinching pains in ovaries and light cramping, lower back pain, aching in hips, headaches and tiredness

AF NOT due until Sat 21st..

Yesterday i had some cramping at around 3:15pm, by 3:30pm i had a sudden small 'gush' of brown cm and light pink, for the next hour when i went to the toilet whenever i wiped i saw nothing. THEN i started to bleed, it turned from brown to bright pink/reddish and became what i thought to be quite heavy. That seemed to go on through to today. It was enough that i decided to use a tampon but i've just been to the toilet now to change it and there was barely any fresh blood, just alot of brown again. and when i wiped there was barely anything there?

Combined with the fact that im not due for AF for another FULL week i'm wondering why this has happened? ive had no cramping today but had quite bad cramps last night. Normally once my period starts its in full flow until day 4 or 5 which is when it reduces to light spotting, usually in the late evening, following morning. 

I'm not nieve enough to believe whats happened over the past couple of days IS definitely implantation bleeding but its just the whole thing is completely different to my usual periods.

Any ideas? Has any ladies actually HAD heavy implantation bleeding, thinking it was their period and then they went on to actually be pregnant? i've already had one lady say this has happened to her..

What do you all think??

ALREADY PLANNING FOR MY DECEMBER CYCLE! (in hoping that it is 'NORMAL' this time!!!)

Any thoughts would be GREATLY appreciated.

Thankyou ladies


----------



## glenoakgirl

Hi hun, I never had IB. I had a cold:) well what I thought was a cold or actually I thought I had swine flu and I was going to die:) turned out to be a little one. Before my mc, I really just had sore boobs but they didn't come until I had missed the :witch: I have had a normal 35 day cycle my entire life, until the mc. Its now 31 but, I never had bleeding a week before in all my craziness. I do think we stress ourselves to the highest, fingers crossed its IB. My bleeding is like yours, once it comes its not going away until its done, 3 r 4 days.

Good luck!!!


----------



## junemomma09

Sounds like it could be IB but I would wait it out especially if it only lasted one day. If you don't get AF by this weekend then I would test. Good luck!


----------



## JenniD

*Hi Hun..I read your post a couple of times and honestly, it sounds like IB to me. 

Has it stopped today? Or has the flo picked up? Is there ANY bright red to it all, or simply brown/pink in color?? 

All the signs you've had, including the mid cycle spotting of brown and pink, are really good signs. I get not wanting to convince yourself you ARE...but don't convince yourself you're NOT either. I'm a FIRM believer in we bring to light, what we think. If we think negatively..we bring it. So, don't convince yourself either way just yet..but remain a realist. Make sense?

I know of a few women (personal friends or family) that HAVE had heavy implantation, enough they believed it to be a full on period, and went on to have a HH9..ANYTHING is possible. For those to believe strictly black and white, are only fooling themselves.

GL to you. I'll be keeping an eye on this thread for updates and hopefully a BFP for you! *


----------



## HailzLM

Thank you for your imput Glenoakgirl + June! I really hope it IS ib! just can't be sure yet!

Hi Jenni thankyou for reading my post! Flow seems to have completely died down today, like i say when i went to change my tampon about 45 mins ago the flow seems to have stopped, or atleast stopped enough for me to see it! And the T was just brown instead of any fresh red (sorry if tmi!) Havent had any cramping today just an uncomfortable feeling low down on my right side. I dont no what to think, just hoping she hasnt reappeared when i go to the loo next! And also like i say, normally when i come on my period she is RIGHT in your face right up until 5 days or so when she decreases to spotting, she's never on off on off on off, she is most definitely ON in all my cycles except this one.

I think you're right with the whole 'what we believe, is believed to be true' pasona, and it is a GREAT comfort to hear that you too know of women who have had heavy IB and gone on to have a healthy pregnancy. I'll keep this post updated over the day and the next couple and hopefully it (whatever IT is!) will sort itself out either way!


----------



## JenniD

*PMA Hun. PMA. *


----------



## HailzLM

Just an update**

Just changed my T again and yet again there's brown on it with a small amount of red, but again barely anything when i wiped, there's definitely no 'flow' to it as of the moment. but im finding it hard to believe it could have been THAT heavy yesterday and still get a BFP?! Defiintely a flow yesterday but seems none today.


----------



## JJBaby1

I'm still keeping hope for you Hailz! Do you normally have heavier periods? I just find it so odd that if it IS AF that it would have lightened up already, you know?


----------



## nypage1981

Sometimes there is heavy bleeding for implantation and also for the first trimester because there could be a small hemorrhage near the implantation or baby sac area. Bright red does indicate new blood but that would be from this and some women can even pass huge clots and still have a beating baby heart.... It can be resolved on its own and may be nothing to worry about and the reason its bleeding is because something is happening in there. So this may be the implantation is causing the hemmorhage to bleed. Was your last period normal in flow and time? I'd think an early miscarriage this early wouldnt be so much bleeding but its also a possibility i suppose....when I had my MC I spotted, then did nothing for a few weeks, then spotted, then nothing, then bled hard and cramped hard. All of this took about a month and a half....sorry if thats an evil thing to say- just saying all the reasons I know for bleeding not around period time...My MC was after my AF was missed though while you are still before missed AF so this wouldnt be likely. 
.GL to you and I so hope its your implantation! Oh, also- I wouldnt be using tampons right now without knowing what it is just because if it is an early loss of a fertilized egg, you may cause infection with tampons...i'd use a pad this time around until you know its just your period...:)


----------



## SiBelle

I would definitely NOT use a tampon when your flow isn't consistent. It's not healthy and can be dangerous (toxic syndrome). I'm a big fan of the DivaCup, that way, you can see exactly how much and what is coming out without pumping chemicals up there (bleach etc). 

IB can be different for everyone. I had IB for about 10 mins and it only came out after dtd. I was devastated because I was sure it was my period (it was quite a bit, brown and pink). But then it stopped. 

Do you take your temperature? If you had a dip and your temp goes back up, it is a good sign! 

I am crossing my fingers for you! Good luck!


----------



## HailzLM

Thankyou ladies, can give an update right now but can't do personal replies as on my phone until I'm at work tomorrow! 

The 'no show' lasted until 6:45pm when I had a small show of red, very watery when normally quite thick and mucasy (sorry tmi!) No pain or cramps but very tired and bbs still hurting 

Not sure what any of it means! But definitely taken your advice and using pad instead of tampon (had only used as thought was actual period! I'm a dope) will keep you updated!


----------



## HailzLM

Thankyou ladies, can give an update right now but can't do personal replies as on my phone until I'm at work tomorrow! 

The 'no show' lasted until 6:45pm when I had a small show of red, very watery when normally quite thick and mucasy (sorry tmi!) No pain or cramps but very tired and bbs still hurting 

Not sure what any of it means! But definitely taken your advice and using pad instead of tampon (had only used as thought was actual period! I'm a dope) will keep you updated!


----------



## HailzLM

Good morning, apologies for the such short reply last night! My mobile doesn't like long messages being typed on the internet! Tut!

Well my update today isn't so great, still have a small pink/reddish flow, but it's no where near as heavy as it usually is by now, usually i have to change my pad every 3 hours or so but havent had to do that, just put the one on last night and that lasted through to this morning. When i wipe there is pink on the t.paper and sometimes very very small little clots but no BRIGHT BRIGHT or DARK red showing at all, and no cramps either. Just don't know what to make of it. Hoping it will stop today and then i can maybe test at the weekend but maybe im just having a very strange period this month! Like you said JJbaby, it doesn't make sense for her to already be lightening up if she was my actual AF!? but who knows..


----------



## happymuffin

Hi Hailz, any updates ?


----------



## dawnyangel

I love this site! Every time i come on there seems to be someone going through the exactl same thing i am! 

I'm in exactly the same position atm. Currently very early on in my cycle (CD17 but i think i o'd early on) and i have had pink/brown spotting off and on for the last 2 days. Sometimes i think its the start of AF and then it just stops out of the blue. 

Got some general cramping and discomfort but don't feel as PMT riddled as i usually do. Also got some mild lower back ache and hip pain but i have been putting that down to walking home from work in the snow :S 

I have notice stuff like my sense of smell seems more sensitive and some smells are making me feel really ill to the point where i could be sick but that could just be me smelling some awful stuff.

Trying to keep a level head and not convince myself of anything but its hard when i start hitting google! lol. 

Would love to hear the outcome HailzLM as it all sounds very similar to me.

:hugs:


----------



## CandyBaby

Hi Girls, I'm not on here very much but when things are looking down I usually drop in to hear all some postive stories. Anyway, I hope I can add my piece to this conversation. I am in the same boat as you girls as well. This month I though I was pregnant for sure. I had sore nipples and breasts a couple days before period was due, broke out in nasty pimples, had no period cramping (which I usually do) and bleeding gums. I tested around 12 dpo (4 days before period) and got what I thought was a faint positive, two days later I tested again and looked like a faint positive, then I thought to myself I'll wait two more days and if my period don't show I'll test again...well, the day my period was due I waited all day for period cramps and never got any, finally later that day I "started' well thought it was, but it was just mucous with brown smears (still no cramping) then I thought well maybe this IB...so I figured I'd test the next day...so the next morning when I got up to test, there she was, but not the same as my normal periods....It was bright pink, but not heavy, this lasted about 2 days and then it stopped for a day, nothing on my tampon, and then it started again, but now for 3 days I've been having CM with blood when I wipe...my cervix is high and closed. I'm not really sure what this means!! My period is never like this....anyway, do you think this could be IB??? It sounds almost too heavy and too long to be IB?? Any comments would be great...and Dawnyangel& hailzLM just wndering how you girls made out?? PS> I never did test agin not sure if I should or if It's just wishful thinking?!!


----------



## happymuffin

Hi Candybaby , any updates?


----------



## dawnyangel

Hi Candybaby

No tested yet. It stopped after about 4/5 days but was really really light for the last 2 days. I am making myself wait until the weekend which is when i would be due anyway before i test but i have been symptom spotting which is dangerous for me cos i will end up convincing myself its gonna be positive and then be even more gutted when its not.

In the last few days i have been getting bad lower back ache, feeling sick first thing and late on an evening, have been getting odd twinges in my lower stomach area (but this could be mild cramping in prep for the real AF arriving).

I am trying to link my signs to other stuff so i dont get carried away. Will just have to wait and see i guess. 

Sounds good fr you though if you have had 2 faint positives. From what i've read on here it don't matter how faint it is - it still counts as a positive. 

Keeping my fingers crossed for you! Let me know how you get on. 

xxxxx


----------



## HailzLM

Hello ladies, i didnt even realise anyone had replied on this thread since i started it almost a month ago! apologies!

Well i took last months very very VERY strange show as my normal AF, even if she was a full week early. I don't think it could have been anything else really, i thought about a chemical but when i tested i got two BFN's over the course of the 5 days i was spotting/bleeding and if it WAS a chemical it would have shown on the test so i guess AF just wanted to make an early appearance!

Unfortunately that early show has messed up my AF this month so im not entirely sure when i am due now! Worked it out to be anything from Today until next Tuesday the 14th so i've got a little way left to wait yet! Not feeling confident this is my month anymore though.

Really hope all you ladies get a better result than i did and that you have a very special present to 'open' on christmas day :)


----------



## josie1234

Hi, I had preg symptoms on 11 DPO so was convinced was preg as different to normal PMS symptoms. 2 days early thought AF came but was really heavy but only for one day then stopped. normally on for about 3 days. is this implantation bleeding. bbs feel tender today, got headache, fluttery tummy. i had taken neg test about 7 DPO. Any ideas what my body is doing??? Anyone had similar thing?


----------



## curiosity88

Hailz, any updates? I find myself in a very similar position!


----------



## Mommy2Be2014

Hello, I'm new to this site. I've been having early signs of pregnancy for about three weeks now. I.E.) Itchy nipples, nausea, headaches,heartburn, I've been having cravings for things I don't even like, and I've been running fevers off and on. About two nights ago I had a really bad cramp. It was worse than when I had an ovarian cyst rupture. Today, I wake up and I'm literally gushing blood which is a dark red/brown in color. My AF isn't due until Feb. 28th. I've never been early or this heavy without a little bit of lightness before it became heavy. I took the first pregnancy test about three weeks ago when I first had the symptoms and then I took one yesterday and they were both negative. I have a friend who took six pregnancy tests and they were negative, so she went in for a blood test and she was pregnant. I'm hoping that I could be pregnant but with the amount of blood this morning I was wondering if anyone else has had this and still had a healthy pregnancy?


----------



## miss. m

So I Had A Regular Peirod In Febuary But This Month I Spotted Brown For 3 Days Then It Stopped And It Was A Week Early. Iv Taking HPTs And They All Come Out Neg. And Im Suppose To Have My Peirod On The 3rd And I Have Some Symptoms Like Nausea And Being Tired All The Time I Need Advice Please


----------



## miss. m

miss. m said:


> So I Had A Regular Peirod In Febuary But This Month I Spotted Brown For 3 Days Then It Stopped And It Was A Week Early. Iv Taking HPTs And They All Come Out Neg. And Im Suppose To Have My Peirod On The 3rd And I Have Some Symptoms Like Nausea And Being Tired All The Time I Need Advice Please

 I Also Have Heartburn And I Get Really Dizzy And Light Headed


----------

